# Cider Kegging



## andy1990 (4/8/13)

Hey just wondered how long do i leave the cider in the keg befor drinking, its still cloudy and hasnt cleared, am i meant to gas it as soon as I put the cider in the keg or am i meant to wait the 2 weeks like when you bottle it?


----------



## jzabski (4/8/13)

I find gas it straight away and you can start drinking it. It will be cloudy if you drink it straight away. I have found that if you let it age in the keg for a few weeks it clears up and it will taste a whole lot better. It will mellow ans be a really nice drop after some ageing. Did you use apple juice or a kit?


----------



## JDW81 (4/8/13)

andy1990 said:


> Hey just wondered how long do i leave the cider in the keg befor drinking, its still cloudy and hasnt cleared, am i meant to gas it as soon as I put the cider in the keg or am i meant to wait the 2 weeks like when you bottle it?


I'd gas it straight away and get it carbed up, then leave it sit for a month at least before drinking (if you can wait that long). Giving it bit of time will let the flavours mellow a bit and if it is kept cold it will help drop out the yeast, giving you a clearer drop. 

I don't keg, but I am of the opinion that cider needs a fair old conditioning time before it really starts to come into its own, irrespective of the packaging method. 

I bottled a cider about a month ago and haven't touched it yet. I probably won't crack one until at least late spring to test that they'll be good to go for summer.

JD


----------



## andy1990 (4/8/13)

jzabski said:


> I find gas it straight away and you can start drinking it. It will be cloudy if you drink it straight away. I have found that if you let it age in the keg for a few weeks it clears up and it will taste a whole lot better. It will mellow ans be a really nice drop after some ageing. Did you use apple juice or a kit?


Hello, I use the mangrove jack kits, have done for a while, this is the first time ive kegged, just bought a set up (got sick of bottling 60 bottles every time i made a batch) well im gassed it and it just sitting in the garage, should i put it in the fridge?


----------



## andy1990 (4/8/13)

JDW81 said:


> I'd gas it straight away and get it carbed up, then leave it sit for a month at least before drinking (if you can wait that long). Giving it bit of time will let the flavours mellow a bit and if it is kept cold it will help drop out the yeast, giving you a clearer drop.
> 
> I don't keg, but I am of the opinion that cider needs a fair old conditioning time before it really starts to come into its own, irrespective of the packaging method.
> 
> ...


Hey, yer i have gased it, its not sitting in the fridge tho, i might put it in, I got sick of bottling haha but i still bottle a few the longest ive ever left it is 3 months.. but I very happy to drink it after 1 month


----------



## boonchu (11/8/13)

A few quick questions re the cloudiness,
how long had it fermented for?
Had it finished fermenting?

I have found with the ciders that unless you stop the fermentation either by using sulphites or filtering 
That it will continue fermenting and "drying out " even in the fridge, though the fridge dies slow it considerably.
That being the case our ciders are kegged and fridged the same day ( I have extra lines in the fridge forthis)
I gas them the same as a beer, 2 weeks at serving pressure . You can force carb them but I dont find 
its as good personally


----------



## pk.sax (11/8/13)

Boonchu, you're hitting a few nails in the head there.

I don't know if this corresponds to absolutely anything historical but partially fermented cider is rather nice, I've found a taste for the semi-fermented stages of cider. All I use to retard it is a fridge. Obviously, no commercial concern would bother with such a setup unless it is bop with means to serve off the trub.


----------



## boonchu (12/8/13)

The first time we kegged a cider we filtered it, biggest pain in the butt there is and not worth it . We use wlp 775 british cider yeast and itdrops out remarkedly well with the only yeast transfered to the keg that which was in the tap. I have talked with commercial cider producers and they all recomend doing a complete ferment then back sweetening with more juice. Me I would rather stop the ferment at 1.010. I find this gives a nice sweet cider.


----------

